# missed out on an old local druggist on ebay - JP Kidd Barrie Ont



## RCO (Jul 28, 2016)

I didn't see this bottle when it was actually for sale on ebay , came across it when searching thru some sold listings . it appears to have been buy it now and sold soon after it went up a few weeks ago . its from Barrie Ontario but an ebay seller in Illinois  had it . it sold for $42 Canadian plus shipping which is a fair bit for a small druggist bottle and not sure I'd have bid at that price anyways 




http://www.ebay.ca/itm/BARRIE-ONTAR...617297?hash=item2ef073cfd1:g:9mwAAOSwepJXXZFM

have seen some druggist bottles from this area but can't recall seeing this one before at least not in this colour or that old , it might be from 1880's or 90's from date on bottle . its neat to at least see whats out there waiting to be found and bottles I haven't seen before .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 28, 2016)

Definitely looks like an older one, I don't see many aqua-coloured druggist bottles from Ontario.  All the ones I have are clear or amethyst.  $42 does seem like an awful lot for a druggist with a chipped lip but maybe it's a really rare one.  It's definitely more than I'd pay for any sort of local druggist bottle (okay with the exception of one that's cobalt blue or green or pontilled).


----------



## RCO (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm assuming it must be fairly rare and hard to find , I haven't seen any others the last few years and been to all the antique stores around Barrie area and haven't seen any others on ebay or bottle show . since I haven't seen any for sale , not sure if the price was reasonable or not , someone out there felt it was or knew how hard to find the bottle was and bought it rate away after it went up .
the book lists a large number of druggists in Barrie in the time period these bottles were used so not sure how many druggist bottles with writing on them there is from Barrie ? I'm sure there must be some others but its more likely they'd be clear than aqua coloured .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2016)

I have a really hard time finding druggist bottles in antique stores, even back when Ottawa still had more than two antique stores.  I got a Renfew druggist in one of the stores that closed down out in Stittsville, they were the only good place for bottles in Ottawa, but that's the only time it's happened apart from a recycled 1930's label-only bottle from Lanark that I got in Almonte.  It seems pretty easy to get Ottawa druggist bottles at the Ottawa show though, I've gotten lots from there, and the rest from Kijiji or flea markets.  If I was willing to pay more than five bucks per bottle I could have gotten a lot more too.


----------

